# Scafell Pike & Ingleton



## moonsi til (Aug 15, 2015)

I'm going to attempt to walk up Scafell Pike for the second time, first time was abandoned June 2012 due to torrential rain. Will be staying at the National Trust campsite for 2 nights but hiring a Nordic tipi which has a log burner...

After this travelling onto Ingleton for waterfalls/caves/3 peaks for 3 nights. 

Does anyone have any advice/places to visit/eat etc.

Thanks


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 15, 2015)

I'd be dropping by Malham Cove if I was in that area for three days. Bolton Abbey is a bit of a drive away, but supposed to be lovely (have never been personally).

There was someone on here who had a holiday home or something in Ingleton. Maybe do a board search to find out who as I don't remember. I imagine they have good local knowledge.


----------



## chilango (Aug 15, 2015)

I'm planning on heading up Scafell Pike myself at some point over the next couple of weeks. Will be going up from Langdale though.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 15, 2015)

A long day from Lingdale, but a good one. My girlfriend didn't appreciate me trying to take her that way. We on the hills a while. When I got back I got a message saying that walking in Britain had rated doing Bow fell and Crinkle crags as a hard day and nowhere did it mention going on to Scafell.


----------



## chilango (Aug 15, 2015)

Global Stoner said:


> A long day from Lingdale, but a good one. My girlfriend didn't appreciate me trying to take her that way. We on the hills a while. When I got back I got a message saying that walking in Britain had rated doing Bow fell and Crinkle crags as a hard day and nowhere did it mention going on to Scafell.



Yeah. I'm undecided about carrying my  camping kit and wild camping somewhere on the way back down. Depends what time the last bus back to Ambleside is I guess.

In my ideal world I'd have time for a pint in the ODG before hopping n the bus.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 15, 2015)

Depends on how light your kit is, but I can go considerably further in a day if I don't camp!


----------



## chilango (Aug 15, 2015)

Global Stoner said:


> Depends on how light your kit is, but I can go considerably further in a day if I don't camp!



It's light.

Tent is 1.2kg and bag under a kilo I think. It fits in the 38L Pack I'll be carrying anyway. It all counts though. And what's that old saying? Prepare to bivouac, be prepared to bivouac or something?

I think the buses run quite late this time of year (I'll check obvs!) and hopefully I can get a lift in at the crack of dawn so it should be doable if I don't dawdle or spend too long brewing up too often!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 15, 2015)

The waterfalls on the Twiss and the Doe at Ingleton are lovely, but I think the landowner charges an entrance fee.  The last time I was there was 25 years ago and it was a nominal amount, but no idea how much it is now.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 15, 2015)

farmerbarleymow said:


> The waterfalls on the Twiss and the Doe at Ingleton are lovely, but I think the landowner charges an entrance fee.  The last time I was there was 25 years ago and it was a nominal amount, but no idea how much it is now.


Top tip: go in from the top/back and you don't have to pay* 

*Well, you do, but it's easy to avoid that way


----------



## moonsi til (Aug 15, 2015)

ooh Malham Cove looks lovely thank you.


----------



## JimW (Aug 15, 2015)

Watching that telly prog about Scafell recently I noticed some locals seemed to say scaw-fell and some scarfell, is the former the proper way?


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 15, 2015)

JimW said:


> Watching that telly prog about Scafell recently I noticed some locals seemed to say scaw-fell and some scarfell, is the former the proper way?


Wikipedia to the rescue


> *Scafell* (/ˈskɔːfəl/ or /skɑːˈfɛl/; also spelled Sca Fell, previously Scawfell) is a mountain in the English Lake District, part of the Southern Fells.


----------



## JimW (Aug 15, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> Wikipedia to the rescue


Not too hot on the IPA but that says take your pick basically doesn't it?


----------



## free spirit (Aug 15, 2015)

Malham cove's a fair drive from Ingleton.

You're in 3 peaks area there, so may as well have  gander that way. If you're not up for doing the peaks, maybe head to the Old Hill Inn just up the road from Ingleton, used to be good for beer and lunch, probably still is. There's a load of limestone paving a short walk up the Ingleborough behind it, and ribblehead viaduct at the other end of that valley from Ingleton, with another pub there (The Viaduct?).

There's also White Scar caves up that road, between Ingleton and Old Hill Inn.


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 15, 2015)

What's ingleton/Ingleborough like for getting to on public transport? (too tipsy to bother confusing myself with google )


----------



## free spirit (Aug 15, 2015)

there's a station at the Ingleborough end of the ribblehead viaduct.


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 15, 2015)

Ta


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 15, 2015)

tufty79 said:


> What's ingleton/Ingleborough like for getting to on public transport? (too tipsy to bother confusing myself with google )


I think it's relatively easy to get to from Leeds in the train. A pain in the arse from Manchester though - I was looking at that when we were talking about organising a walking trip quite a while back.


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 20, 2015)

If you go to Bolton Abbey you might as well wander up to have a look at The Strid. Rocks strangely eroded by the river forming circular holes in the limestone.


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Aug 21, 2015)

JimW said:


> Watching that telly prog about Scafell recently I noticed some locals seemed to say scaw-fell and some scarfell, is the former the proper way?



It's Score Fell.


----------



## moonsi til (Aug 23, 2015)

Thanks everyone for taking time to reply. We leave in the morning, we are thinking to do Scafell tomorrow as it will be drier than Tuesday. I'm only taking waterproof jacket (decent one..2 actually) and no trousers. Have some quick dry leggings I will wear.


----------



## moonsi til (Aug 23, 2015)

We have a plan to visit Blackpool on way back and do the 'big one'. We will have a 14 yr old with us and it will be around 30 years since I was last there.


----------



## moonsi til (Aug 30, 2015)

Ah arrived home at just after midnight feeling so happy to have finally climbed Scafell and gazed and walked on the Yorkshire Dales. An absolute highlight was The Green Dragon Falls - might not be named this but you go through Green Dragon pub which to my delight sold Aspall cider on draught. The sun was blazing but due to prior rain the waterfall was flowing with a rainbow just behind it. You can walk behind it too which was just so beautiful.


----------



## Saffy (Aug 30, 2015)

How was the climb moonsi til? My other half is wanting to do this and then go on to do the three peak challenge at a later date.


----------



## chilango (Aug 30, 2015)

Please read this when thinking about the three peaks challenge. Thanks.

https://www.thebmc.co.uk/three-peaks-challenge-controlling-the-chaos-in-wasdale

I didn't make it to the top of Scafell Pike when I went the other day. The route from Langdale was very long, grinding and not especially interesting.


----------



## Saffy (Aug 30, 2015)

Ahh yes, we've read that one already. Thanks though.


----------



## chilango (Aug 30, 2015)

Global Stoner said:


> A long day from Lingdale, but a good one. My girlfriend didn't appreciate me trying to take her that way. We on the hills a while. When I got back I got a message saying that walking in Britain had rated doing Bow fell and Crinkle crags as a hard day and nowhere did it mention going on to Scafell.



Yeah. I didn't find it a great walk (in comparison to others I coulda, shoulda, done!). Give me ridges and horseshoes anyday.


----------



## moonsi til (Aug 30, 2015)

I went up on Tuesday gone (Aug 25th) and started from Wasdale. We stopped in a tipi at the national trust campsite so it was wake up and walk up. It started off with normal path going gently up then turned into stepping up on big rock steps that was reasonably hard going. There then became an option of left or right and we chose right because the 2 people in front did! This turned up to be more of a scramble up through rocks with need to use hands and climb up rather than just walking. From here we could properly see the left route which looked more like a proper path and not just up a mountain. We came down the left path which whilst more set out was still difficult in its own way. This path was loads of big rock steps so hard on the legs. We much preferred the right path which was faster but scarier.

Getting down was the usual killer on knees and toes. We did it in 5 hours and that was with a decent lunch break.

We all really enjoyed it and together me, my partner and is boy now 14 have walked Ben Nevis, Snowdon and Scafell and put them in that order of preference but for us it was very much worth the journey and effort.

We visited the Wasdale Head pub where you can stay or camp and also The Screes Inn which is in Nether Wasdale where we had a delicious dinner and ales. The Screes Inn often comes up on Groupon etc and came reccomended by the couple at the table next to us as a place to stay.


----------



## Supine (Aug 30, 2015)

I have only done Scarfell once. We walked up from Langdale and down into Wast Water with camping gear.

The massive bonus was my mate taking a box of red wine out of his pack when the tents were put up. He was LEGEND


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 31, 2015)

moonsi til said:


> I went up on Tuesday gone (Aug 25th) and started from Wasdale. We stopped in a tipi at the national trust campsite so it was wake up and walk up. It started off with normal path going gently up then turned into stepping up on big rock steps that was reasonably hard going. There then became an option of left or right and we chose right because the 2 people in front did! This turned up to be more of a scramble up through rocks with need to use hands and climb up rather than just walking. From here we could properly see the left route which looked more like a proper path and not just up a mountain. We came down the left path which whilst more set out was still difficult in its own way. This path was loads of big rock steps so hard on the legs. We much preferred the right path which was faster but scarier.
> 
> Getting down was the usual killer on knees and toes. We did it in 5 hours and that was with a decent lunch break.
> 
> ...



Often fun to find your own way. Good effort.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 31, 2015)

chilango said:


> Yeah. I didn't find it a great walk (in comparison to others I coulda, shoulda, done!). Give me ridges and horseshoes anyday.



Ridges are ace. Feel more like mountaineering.  

Speaking of which I'm in the Alps at the moment and went on a glacier for the first time a few days ago!


----------



## chilango (Aug 31, 2015)

Very cool


----------



## Stanny (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm going up Bowfell and Crinkle Crags in a couple of weeks. Then I'm going to do all 214 Wainwright walks eventually. Has anyone done Bowfell??


----------



## belboid (Jun 18, 2016)

Off to do Scafell sometime the week after next.  Can't decide which route to take, we'll be staying in Nether Wasdale, so may as well go from that end, especially as we'll do the Langdales from the other side  on another day. What do we think?


----------



## chilango (Jun 18, 2016)

belboid  If you're in Wasdale already...its far shorter/easier/more straight forward.

Tbh going up Scafell Pike from Langdale is not the best walk from Langdale imho.

The other week I walked up to the Blea Rigg/Seargant Man ridge from Langdale and then up to High Raise and then back down to the Pikes and finished it off with a couple of pints in the Sticklebarn.  far more fun.


----------



## belboid (Jun 19, 2016)

Yeah, will deffo go from  Wasdale, just wondering about corridor, or Mickledore or making more of a day of it and going via Great End

have a couple of Landale routes in mind, all depends n how boggy it is, I seriously cannot be fucking arsed with heavy boggage any more


----------



## chilango (Jun 19, 2016)

belboid said:


> Yeah, will deffo go from  Wasdale, just wondering about corridor, or Mickledore or making more of a day of it and going via Great End
> 
> have a couple of Landale routes in mind, all depends n how boggy it is, I seriously cannot be fucking arsed with heavy boggage any more



Wasn't too bad a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## belboid (Jun 25, 2016)

From the weather forecast now, I think we're going to be doing a LOT of reading


----------



## chilango (Jun 25, 2016)

belboid said:


> From the weather forecast now, I think we're going to be doing a LOT of reading



Go to the Hawkshead Brewery in Stavely.


----------



## belboid (Jun 25, 2016)

I'd have hoped it was rather closer to Hawkshead, as that's where we're staying, but it sounds well worth a visit anyhows


----------



## chilango (Jun 25, 2016)

It's great. The beer is very, very good and cheap. Comfy sofas, food times are limited but there's a sandwich shop next door.


----------



## chilango (Jun 25, 2016)

...I'll be there again myself in a few weeks.

Stavely is desperate for the visitors/business as the bridge into the village that was taken out by the floods is still down.


----------



## belboid (Jun 25, 2016)

I feel it is my civic duty then!

Even if they do elect Farron


----------



## belboid (Jul 6, 2016)

Twas a very pleasant stroll, in the end. Went up along the foot of Gable, down the Corridor, a quick nip up top - the only bit actually on Scafell proper, it's a bit crap actually, innit? - before straight back down the quick route, only being caught in the torrential rain for five minutes before the pub.

Oh, what views


----------



## JimW (Jul 6, 2016)

Bit of a schist day out?


----------



## mauvais (Jul 6, 2016)

I went to Ingleton last weekend. Camped at the campsite opposite The Old Hill Inn, Philpin Farm I think. Recommended.


----------



## Supine (Jul 6, 2016)

chilango said:


> It's great. The beer is very, very good and cheap. Comfy sofas, food times are limited but there's a sandwich shop next door.



I was in the sandwich shop last week, nice food and drink. I had to bite my tongue because I hate the word "artisan". Why don't they just say "treble the normal price" 

I wanted to buy beer too but the brewery hadn't opened as it was morning


----------



## chilango (Jul 6, 2016)

Supine said:


> I was in the sandwich shop last week, nice food and drink. I had to bite my tongue because I hate the word "artisan". Why don't they just say "treble the normal price"
> 
> I wanted to buy beer too but the brewery hadn't opened as it was morning



Two weeks time...mmmm. Cumbrian 5 hop


----------

